# 2-32" specs back



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

here are the 2 - 32" specs caught back to back-and yes they were caught before the new regs were placed-my taxidermist is not the most expediant person on turnaround


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Nice fish


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

Man, what a day. Congrats.


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

Those are awsome. Congrats.


----------



## NWW (Feb 22, 2005)

Awesome...Congrats!


----------



## JDean (Jun 30, 2005)

your my new hero


----------



## fishy (Jun 20, 2005)

awesome fish! how much did the weigh


----------



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

Sweeeeet! Im very jealous. Yeah, how much did they weigh?


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

You might as well quit now, you will never top that, lol. Nice mounts.

How long were your hands shaking after stringing the second fish?


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Man, with those glasses you look just like the guy in OFFICE SPACE that talks about showing her your "O Face" 

Looks like those trout are showing us their "O Face" - Coach


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

droooooool


----------



## Mitchw123456 (Aug 14, 2005)

*ohh face*



coachlaw said:


> Man, with those glasses you look just like the guy in OFFICE SPACE that talks about showing her your "O Face"
> 
> Looks like those trout are showing us their "O Face" - Coach


Funny thing is I thoguht the exact same thing as soon as i saw that pic!


----------



## reel lax (Apr 26, 2005)

Those fish are nice,very nice.


----------



## DIRTY WATER KUSTOMS (Aug 22, 2006)

Real Nice Mounts...i Bet That Was Exciting 2-32"rs Back To Back...


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

You are way ahead. Two 32's back to back. Most people are still in search of one over 30. That is nice. 

Where did you get them, baysystem only (Baffin)? What were you using for bait? How much did they weigh?


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

MAN I don't care what any one says. If you catch 2 32" trout back to back you sould keep at least one! dude I bet you were freaking out !


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Lumberg.......well, better not.


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

Very, very nice! Congrats.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## TheGlassMan (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice Fish. What bay did these hogs come from?


----------



## Bombay (Jul 9, 2006)

Way to go. Just out of curiosity how much does a mount like that cost?


----------



## fatrat82 (Feb 27, 2006)

who was your taxidermist? those are really good looking mounts!


----------



## BowBow (Feb 6, 2006)

*Trout Mounts*

*I bet it was done by John Glenn in Corpus, I have been waiting on my 30" trout since July 2003. I hope it is worth the wait and it turns out as good as those two did. Nice looking mounts!*

*Bow *


----------



## Johnnytx (Mar 10, 2006)

Awesome mounts right there!

Bowbow, you're kidding right? I caught one back in early June this year and it will be ready in about 3 weeks. Since 2003? Wow!!


----------



## lxa393 (Jul 27, 2005)

Awesome catch. Very nice mounts.


----------



## huckleberry (Aug 15, 2005)

where did you catch them baby's


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

Beautiful. Fish of a lifetime right there.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

NICE. Man Im never gonna forgive myself. When I was a young buck and moved to Port A I was was an offshore deckhand, I didnt know much about trout, nor reds and flounder, whats a flounder?
Well one night me and another deckhand buddy went fishing off the jetty with pin perch in hand, I asked him "Hey Lloyd arent these perch a little to big" he responded with "Na, thelll hit em". Well long story short I ate a 34 3/4 trout. 

If you dont mind me asking about what does 1 mount like thoese set ya back, I really like the way they did them?


----------



## FishinGolfer (Aug 9, 2006)

Very nice catch. I've never caught one like that before or had any animal mounted, but in case I do, what is an average price to have a speck mounted like that? Just curious.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

nice catch~


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

fishy said:


> awesome fish! how much did the weigh


10.15 and 10.25 , kinda ruined me on trophy trout searching-now i just keep a few to make a couple of fresh tacos only-


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

caught them in the land cut off my deer lease-and laugh some more-i was on dry land on both of them! as you can imagine-they looked like salmon, not trout and yes after the 2nd fish-i quit and literally drove to the taxidermist with the fish wrapped in one towel and my t shirt-he does extremely cool skin mounts. and ya, the shades are kinda buggish-but ocean waves with the offshore blue lens are so easy on the eyes


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Bombay said:


> Way to go. Just out of curiosity how much does a mount like that cost?


$10.00 / inch=$325.00 x2


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

fatrat82 said:


> who was your taxidermist? those are really good looking mounts!


james miller out of harlingen-his fish are so much a piece of artwork-does deer the same.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

deke said:


> You might as well quit now, you will never top that, lol. Nice mounts.
> 
> How long were your hands shaking after stringing the second fish?


honestly, i had to sit down and absorb what had just happened. not kidding on that-one was bad enough, but to see two laying side by side....ran out of beer before i got back to hwy 77(28.5 miles through the ranch).


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

TheGlassMan said:


> Nice Fish. What bay did these hogs come from?


i was fishing in the land cut from my lease(deer) and my eastern "fence" IS the landcut.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Blue Water Ho said:


> NICE. Man Im never gonna forgive myself. When I was a young buck and moved to Port A I was was an offshore deckhand, I didnt know much about trout, nor reds and flounder, whats a flounder?
> Well one night me and another deckhand buddy went fishing off the jetty with pin perch in hand, I asked him "Hey Lloyd arent these perch a little to big" he responded with "Na, thelll hit em". Well long story short I ate a 34 3/4 trout.
> 
> If you dont mind me asking about what does 1 mount like thoese set ya back, I really like the way they did them?


miller is at $10.00 per inch on saltwater fish-he is out of harlingen


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Thank you sir, should I ever catch a fish (again) thats worthy of a mount Ill use him.


----------



## slingin' meat (Dec 17, 2004)

you should have bought some lotto tickets after the trip to the taxi.......


----------



## JBH1979 (Aug 21, 2006)

"O Face" LMFAO, I was thinking he looked familiar.


----------



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

awesome fish


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Hey if you need a place to store one of those i have a nice spot in my office !


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

That is an awesome feat right there that you'll likely never top again in your lifetime. And the mounts turned out very nice as well. Congrats!


----------

